# Lakeside, Essex Meet, 26th Feb.



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Who's in with me?

Would be my first meet, eager to meet people.
Please let me know!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll come along


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I should be able to swing by if you dont mind a MK2 cramping your style


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Why dont you guys have a cruise out.... There is a track taster session up at Bedford Aerodrome on the 26th.
I think there is a good few of us going and a lunch after!


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Glad to see people are up for this 

Sadly I work Saturday and Sunday day times, so weekends are out of bounds with me until after May 

But you're more than welcome to come down and cramp our style!

Hopefully the few TT's around me will pop down as I left TTOC cards on their cars today!

What kinda time do these meets starts? And what car park/area is best?


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Think I may pop along and put a few Boat Races to names....


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

Is it ok for a newbie to join you guys?

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

that would be great.
I'm a newbie too, got my car 31/12/10 so it'll be my first meet, hence why I was so eager to arrange a meet!


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i would say put up a time and place and that might generate more interest, for example i live no where near however if the meet was around 3pm i will pop in on my way from bedford to home.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Starxo

Is this on/off, if on where/when?

Gareth


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

THIS IS ON.

I have asked for peoples suggestions as to where to meet as I have never done this before.

Meeting at 7pm.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll have to see you all at the next one im afraid. I'm off to Prague tomorrow


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Lucky you! Let me know how it is, thinking of taking my boyfriend there for his 21st! xx


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I'm thinking im defo up for this... So 7pm is the time. What part of lakeside car park we talking?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking forward to this meet


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

which car park would people say is the best that kinda time?


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Preferably one with no or only a couple of doggers haha...

Multi storey or outside ?


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Preferably one with no or only a couple of doggers haha...

Multi storey or outside ?


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Depending on the amount of people going to this depends on where to park really.

You could take over the McDonalds car park which usually has modders of all kinds in it parked up. If there was 5 - 10 ppl going i think it would be ok in there and all parked together.

If you want a car park with loadsa space and not near any1 else then burger king car park is bigger.

If only a few is going id say go for the McDonalds 1 personally. Few other cars there also to look at possibly.

I'll swing by tomoz also... Ill check back later to see if any1 has a car park decided.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

exactly how many are going?


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

judging by the last lakeside meet it will be ME ME ME ME OH... AND me :lol:

i'll take a drive there tomoz anyways between 7 and 7.30 McDonalds car park and see if any1 turned up. I'll defo be there so thats 1 defo...

Any1 else ?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys, sorry cant make tonight, hope to meet you all soon

Gareth


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll be there, as will Dotti. Looks like about 5 of us. Hopefully some will turn up without saying on here!

McDonalds car park sounds like a good bet, may be some other groups will be down there to take a nose at!
Where exactly is this though? haha useless girl i am!!

Be there at 7


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i thought this was on last night!

i won't be able to make it as i will be down the toby carvery in harlow getting drunk for my gf's mate's birthday.


----------

